
Cloud Kit Framework Reference - jamesjyu
https://developer.apple.com/library/prerelease/ios/documentation/CloudKit/Reference/CloudKit_Framework_Reference/index.html
======
moyaRD
CloudKit is very exciting. It have a very narrow scope , IOS only App with a
simple Web service. But for those developer looking to develop only for iPhone
customers, it will be great to write all code with a single language and
single platform on the client and server side. This desire exist out there
with web platform like node.js, that seek to united the discrepancy between
the client and server development in mobile applications. Will love to try
this out, and if work properly , free myself from azure/amazon EC2 in simple
iOS apps.

